# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Những món ăn không nên bỏ qua khi đến Malaysia - mon an Malaysia

## e63

Sầu riêng vàng ươm, thơm đậm; các xiên que nóng hổi, cay nồng, cà ri gà đậm đà... là những món ăn bạn nên thử khi đến đây.

Sầu riêng



Do trồng ở quốc gia nóng hơn nên sầu riêng tại Malaysiacó vị thơm, độ ngọt, độ béo hơn hẳn sầu riêng Việt.



Một cửa hàng trong Khu phố sầu riêng.
Nếu đã quen với cách thưởng thức sầu riêng truyền thống là mua về nhà ăn thì khi đến đất nước này, bạn sẽ ngạc nhiên khi thấy loại trái cây này được nâng tầm thành món ăn vặt tại các nhà hàng, quán ăn. Và người ta đến quán vừa thưởng thức sầu riêng, vừa trò chuyện như ở quán cà phê, hay quán chè. Các quán kinh doanh cà phê cũng tìm cách giới thiệu thương hiệu của mình tại website cá nhân hay trên các phương tiện truyền thông. Thậm chí tại Selangor còn có hẳn một khu phố sầu riêng phục vụ cho người dân và du khách.

Điểm thứ hai khiến bạn ngạc nhiên về phương thức kinh doanh là chất lượng phục vụ và chăm sóc khách hàng cực tốt. Nếu đã chọn, đã thử sầu riêng, đã mua, đã trả tiền nhưng không vừa ý, bạn có thể trả hay đổi trái khác mà không gặp bất kỳ sự than phiền hay cáu giận nào của người bán. Trong trường hợp ăn tại chỗ, chỉ cần bạn phàn nàn về một múi sầu riêng sượng, cứng... bạn sẽ được người chủ quán "bồi thường" hẳn một hộc của trái sầu riêng ngon nhất tại quán cùng nụ cười và những tiếng xin lỗi rối rít.

Tất nhiên với dịch vụ và phí chăm sóc thương hiệu như thế, giá một ký sầu riêng từ 18-26 ginggit (khoảng 120.000 – 180.000 đồng) - không hề rẻ.

Lok Lok



Lok Lok...



Và những xiên que hấp dẫn.
Nếu là tín đồ của phim Hàn, bạn sẽ không quên cảnh nam nữ diễn viên chính thỉnh thoảng tạt vào một loại xe bán tải nhỏ với bao la xiên que, chọn cho mình một xiên bất kỳ. Sau đó đưa cho người bán chiên qua dầu, rồi nướng sơ lên bếp lửa, cuối cùng nêm thêm một chút bột ớt. Rồi vừa thong dong thả bộ, vừa“măm măm” vừa hít hà vị cay, vị nóng của xiên que. Những xe và những món ăn như vậy ở Malaysia được gọi là Lok Lok.

Mỗi gian hàng Lok Lok có rất nhiều loại xiên từ các nguyên liệu khác nhau như thịt heo, gà, bò, cá, tôm, cua, rau, trứng… Song có 3 món khá lạ mà bạn nên thưởng thức là đậu hũ, trứng cút bắc thảo và xúc xích phô mai. Trong cái se lạnh của trời đêm, vị nóng, cái béo mềm của đậu hũ hay cái dai mềm, cái béo ngập răng của những bọc phô mai bé tý bên trong thanh xúc xích kết hợp với vị cay của bột ớt sẽ mang đến cho bạn cảm giác thích thú và ngon tuyệt. Lưu ý thêm gần xe Lok Lok của khu Selangor có một xe sữa đậu nành nóng cũng do người dân bản địa bán. Nhưng người bán khá nghệ sỹ nên nếu may mắn ghé đến đó hôm gánh sữa đậu nành có bán, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được cái ngon của những xiên que được vị ngọt, cái nóng của sữa đậu nành đưa lên cảm nhận như thế nào.

Tuỳ từng loại nguyên liệu mà mỗi xiên que có giá từ 1 - 3,5 ginggit (R.M).

Cà ri gà


Cà ri là một trong những gia vị không thể thiếu trong ẩm thực Malaysia, còn gà là loại thực phẩm được ưu chuộng nhất của người dân bản địa nhờ phong tục “cầu nguyện trước khi giết”. Mang hai đặc trưng như thế nên sẽ không lạ nếu bạn thấy sự xuất hiện mật độ dày của món ăn này trong thực đơn các nhà hàng, quán ăn hay bữa cơm của người Malaysia.

Về tổng quan và mùi vị, cà ri gà của Malaysia không quá khác biệt với cà ri gà Ấn Độ về nguyên liệu, độ sệt, độ đậm đà. Nhưng khi thưởng thức, nếu để ý kỹ, bạn sẽ phát hiện cà ri Malaysia có mùi thơm và vị nhẹ hơn, độ cay cũng ít hơn nên nếu là người không thể ăn cay nhiều thì việc thưởng thức cũng không quá khó khăn.

Tuỳ thuộc vào thương hiệu, độ lớn của quán, giá cà ri gà sẽ dao động từ 7 - 20 ginggit (R.M)

Cháo ếch


Tại Malaysia có một thương hiệu cháo ếch ngon nổi tiếng với người dân bản địa và du khách - Geylang Lor 9 Fresh Frog Porridge. Tuy nổi tiếng nhưng giá cháo và các món ăn khác tại đây ở mức giá ai cũng có thể chấp nhận.

Nếu từng thưởng thức qua cháo ếch tại Singapore, hay từng nhấm nháp cháo ếch Việt, khi thưởng thức cháo ếch tại Malaysia, bạn sẽ phát hiện được sự cầu kỳ, cùng cảm quan của người dân tại đây về món cháo ếch khá cao. Đầu tiên là việc dọn riêng các thành phần của món ăn (dọn riêng cháo, ếch, rau), thứ hai là hương vị, và mùi thơm. Thứ 3 lời khuyên không đụng hàng "bỏ càng nhiều ớt vào cháo thì càng ngon".

Cháo ếch có giá từ 10 - 25 ginggit tuỳ thuộc vào số người dùng.

Mì bò


Nếu các món ăn kể trên đều mang đậm khẩu vị Malaysia thì mì bò là món ăn mang đậm phong cách Trung Hoa từ những cọng mì tươi được chế biến theo công thức gia truyền đến các loại thảo dược dùng để gia giảm độ ngọt, mùi thơm của nước dùng. Mang tên món ăn gắn với loại thịt gần như cao nhất nhì trong nhóm thực phẩm nhưng giá của một tô mì bò nếu tính về công làm, nguyên vật liệu lại thấp hơn hẳn so với các món khác (7ginggit/ tô).








Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *Hà Nội - Malaysia - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Malaysia - Ha Noi (4 ngay 3 dem) - Gia 9.250.000 VNĐ/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Malaysia* - *tour du lich Malaysia*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Malaysia* - *du lich Malaysia*

----------

